# Need a Wi-fi Router-modem for around 2K



## clmlbx (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

I wish to buy a modem cum router for my Airtel broadband.. .I need one wired connection for my Desktop and all other device will be connected with Wifi.. at least 3-4 mobiles plus couple of laptop and printer.. .. very rarely they are all gonna connect at a same time.. 

I also need my Mobile to connect to my desktop locally... so I guess I need switch.. Is there combo Device if not then will need advice .. As I wish to stream my media files and transfer files from my computer and other wifi devices vice versa.

So guys need reply soon as I am gonna purchase this Weekend.. 

Budget 2K around but it is Flexible.. 

Can buy online if availability is issue or it is cheaper with discount.. please share links....

Bump... Guys weekend is here.. any recommendations


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

Posted in he wrong section.
I requests mods to move it in the right section.

@clmlbx- how come you posted it in the wrong section, considering you are one of the oldest member of TDF, you must be knowing where to post it.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

How is it wrong section?  I need buying advice and this is the section to post...is in't it?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

This section deals with mobiles buying advice only.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> This section deals with mobiles buying advice only.



oops missed that.. I was in hurry .. so did not saw it is in mobile section... in tapatalk I was seeing "By name".. anyway reported my own thread...


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N | Router | Flipkart.com
Best modem in your budget.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

budget is little flexible.. most importantly is TP link good.. This will be my first router so don't know much about it.. 

and How can I transfer files locally... is it possible with that Device

Just saw Tp link reviews and all say.. wireless connection is bad.. and I need mostly for wireless connection.. other then my Desktop all will be wireless.. 

How is this.. ?

*www.flipkart.com/d-link-dsl-2750u-...ff-63f5962434d0&srno=s_3&otracker=from-search


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> budget is little flexible.. most importantly is TP link good.. This will be my first router so don't know much about it..
> 
> and How can I transfer files locally... is it possible with that Device
> 
> ...



what? where you read wireless connection is bad in TP-link. AFAIK it has the best wireless connection range in this budget. That D-link modem has some issues regarding to automatic disconnection. You can read flipkart user views, I don't think there is any issue regarding to bad wireless.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it so .. I just searched and clicked on two reviews and it said  bad wireless connection.. can't get 300 even in same room..  I don't know how correct is this.. and it is  both modem n router or just router.. 

what about local sharing between connected devices..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I also need my Mobile to connect to my desktop locally... so I guess I need switch.. Is there combo Device if not then will need advice .. As I wish to stream my media files and transfer files from my computer and other wifi devices vice versa.



Mobile to desktop locally? What does it mean? If your phone supports DLNA, it will be able to stream files over wifi (with another DLNA supported device), but not directly from PC, I suppose.



rider said:


> TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N | Router | Flipkart.com
> Best modem in your budget.



Its a "router without modem".



clmlbx said:


> budget is little flexible.. most importantly is TP link good.. This will be my first router so don't know much about it..
> 
> and How can I transfer files locally... is it possible with that Device
> 
> Just saw Tp link reviews and all say.. wireless connection is bad.. and I need mostly for wireless connection.. other then my Desktop all will be wireless..



Its fine, I have one.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Mobile to desktop locally? What does it mean? If your phone supports DLNA, it will be able to stream files over wifi (with another DLNA supported device), but not directly from PC, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from some one who has it


I just don't mean streaming video but also sharing files between desktop and mobile or say with desktop and any other connected device like lappy.. 

By locally I meant without internet.. network like lan ..so I can share a folder or browse my hard disk from any other device or say remote desktop.. with any other device like lappy without any use of internet.. all devices also include wi fi devices too


Does any other model had modem plus router.. I can spend upto 3k max..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2012)

^I meant I have a TP link router, not DLink. I don't know if there's a way to access to files of a computer from a non-smart phone. For sharing files, you always have WLAN just same as LAN.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I meant I have a TP link router, not DLink. I don't know if there's a way to access to files of a computer from a non-smart phone. For sharing files, you always have WLAN just same as LAN.



Yes I got that you meant tp link....

May be I am missing something as I don't know anything about it....but I wish to share files with local devices.. 

I guess it is only possible thru switch


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2012)

Switch is for sharing connection through wires, thus forming a LAN. How will you connect a phone to a switch?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, I guessed it is not possible with Wi-fi

but check this out.. but may be I guess again nothing out of ordinary is needed to do so.. you can do this on same network.. can you try this if you have android phone.. and ten share if it works or not

*www.guidingtech.com/10885/access-shared-windows-folders-android-wifi/

and any recommendation for model which has modem + router in one


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 1, 2012)

Any more views and recommendation


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2012)

this is the TP-LINK wifi 300mbps modem+router
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS

btw don't trust flipkart reviews alone & especially for products available internationally.search TP-LINK model no. reviews in google & then you will see.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2012)

TP-LINK TD-W8961ND ADSL2+ Modem Router looks Good.. It is modem + router.. not router alone as said in this thread..

Plu  a review I saw is of TP-LINK TD-W8961N.. this one is older models so hopefully all problems were solved.. Also remembered that tenida reviewed it couple of months back.. so checked that and am quite satisfied..


TP-LINK TD-W8951ND is cheaper as it has just one antena... but I am thinking of buying TP-LINK TD-W8961ND  which has two antenna.. .that will cost me around 2K less then 2500.. so Looking forward to it.. hope I can get that locally else will purchase from above link (Primeabagb)..

Two things need to clear is.. Is their any local (Indore) service center.. What about my query to connect all devices without internet.. I guess it is possible with this model itself..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2012)

check for nearest TP-LINK authorized dealers
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK

you can connect multiple devices with or without internet as it does not matter.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2012)

By without internet I mean that I should able to transfer files from comp to mobile..on wifi..like on lan we can...


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2012)

I already checked that list my city(indore) is not in that list.. Now I will enquire locally.. will make a call in next 15 minutes

ok guys not available locally any more information needed or I should order it from Primeabgb at Rs 2.1K

guys this will be my first purchase from Primeabgb.. and they have not shared and Delivery Time.. so any ideas how long will it take to reach me.. .. Flipkart delivers in 4 Days.. plus any extra delivery charges

And guys it will work with Airtel Broadband..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I already checked that list my city(indore) is not in that list.. Now I will enquire locally.. will make a call in next 15 minutes
> 
> ok guys not available locally any more information needed or I should order it from Primeabgb at Rs 2.1K
> 
> ...



Yup TP link router will work with your airtel broadband connection. If you have android mobile phone you can easily transfer file with teamviwer or airdroid. I personally use Airdroid.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys bought that on Monday... received two days ago.. Installed yesterday... current status Device working 

*i47.tinypic.com/maxpac.jpg 

Bought from Primeabgb at 2150.. which Includes 150 for shipping


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats and the price is also good. Me got it @2080/- All from M.D Computers, Kolkata around 4 months ago.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

150 or 50 for shipping since currently price at primeabgb is 2100.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Please tell me the performance as i am also going to order it at primeadgb..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^
> Please tell me the performance as i am also going to order it at primeadgb..



Check my review in review section.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> 150 or 50 for shipping since currently price at primeabgb is 2100.




oh! yes my Bad.. It is 2250.. 

Price 2000
tax 5% 100
Delivery Charges 150


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 14, 2012)

@clmlbx I guess the prices on primeabgb are inclusive of tax.So did u have to pay the tax on top of the MRP?Also how did u make the payment?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes it is including the tax... Which was 2100

I paid thru cc


----------



## jaivelu (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the useful inputs. I too looking for an wireless ADSL modem cum router for my setup.
Now I have got good idea about that. Thanks.


----------

